# ترتيب أحداث أسبوع الآلام آلام المسيح والقيامة



## gamalgerges (10 أبريل 2012)

*            يوم السبت*

إقامة لعازر (يو1:11-46)
    ذهاب يسوع إلى مدينة إفرايم (يو47:11-54)
    مريم تدهن يسوع بالطيب في بيت عنيا(مت6:26-13+ مر3:14-9+     يو55:11-11:12)
*        ملحوظة*:      تحتفل الكنيسة الأرثوذكسية بإقامة لعازر في يوم السبت وتسميه سبت      لعازر، بينما أن المعتقد أن المسيح أقام لعازر قبل يوم السبت بعدة      أيام. وهذا يتضح من (يو47:11-54).  ولكن الكنيسة تفضل الاحتفال به قبل     أسبوع الآلام ويوم أحد الشعانين  مباشرة. فإقامة لعازر كانت السبب     المباشر لاستقبال الجماهير الحافل  للمسيح يوم الأحد (يو17:12، 18).     وكانت السبب المباشر لهياج                     رؤساء الكهنة وإصرارهم على الإسراع بقتل     المسيح بل وقتل لعازر أيضاً حتى لا يذهب الناس وراءه ويؤمنون به.


​*http://adf.ly/7GZQDيوم    الأحد    أحد الشعانين*

دخول المسيح أورشليم في موكب عظيم 
    طلب اليونانيين أن يروا يسوع​

*(التفاصيل) *





​*     يوم الاثنين*

شجرة التين غير المثمرة 
    تطهير يسوع للهيكل للمرة الثانية
    كانت المرة الأولى في بداية خدمة المسيح 
(التفاصيل)

​*     يوم الثلاثاء*

*(التفاصيل) *





*يوم الأربعاء*


[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]        بحسب تقليد كنيستنا فهو يوم المشورة الرديئة لرؤساء اليهود مع يهوذا     وهو يوم إعتزال يرجح أن السيد مكث فيه في بيت عنيا.
*(التفاصيل) *




​* يوم    الخميس    خميس العهد*

العشاء الأخير
       خطب المسيح الوداعية
       صلاته الشفاعية
       يسوع في جثسيماني
*(التفاصيل) *

*1*

*2*

*3*

*4 *


​*        يوم    الجمعة الجمعة العظيمة*

*تسليم يسوع والقبض عليه**

محاكمته أمام رؤساء اليهود*

       محاكمته أمام بيلاطس
       صلب يسوع
       دفنه
*(التفاصيل) *

*1*

*2*

*3*

*4*

*5*

*6*

*7*


​* يوم السبت*

الحراس على القبر (مت62:27-66)


التفاصيل​*        يوم الأحد يوم القيامة المجيدة*

 [FONT=&quot]      [/FONT]         هذه الأحداث لا يمكن تحديد ميعادها تماماً، هل هو قبل منتصف الليل أو      بعده. وبعض الكتب تنسبها ليوم الخميس وبعض الكتب تنسبها ليوم الجمعة.      وبحسب كتاب ترتيب قراءات أسبوع الآلام للكنيسة القبطية الأرثوذكسية تقع      معظم هذه الأحداث يوم الخميس أي قبل منتصف ليلة الجمعة.
​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (10 أبريل 2012)

*ينقل للمنتدى المسيحى العام 
وللمشرف حق التصرف 
سلام ونعمة*​


----------



## gamalgerges (11 أبريل 2012)

انا بانشر كتاباتى فى منتديات كتير ودا لة عيوبة لضيق الوقت
انى مسجل كتابة موضوع جديد فى bookmarks وبالتالى بيدخلنى فى نفس المكان
  وهذا سبب انى باكتب دائما فى نفس القسم و انى غبى لعاشر مرة 
انا مش عارف ارد على andy فى رسالة مش عارف ارد ازاى على الرسائل لو حد يعرفنى يبقى كتر خيرة
ويااخت candy
اذا كان العضو بيتعب فى جمع كتاباتة وتنسيقها ممكن تتعبى معاة فى انك توجهيها للمكان الصح من غير ما تظهرى تضايقك منة ومن غبائة حتى لو ما قلتيش باللفظ الصريح


----------

